# Gaston Co, NC - #7057 WF PTS 9/22



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Year 
2009 Tag#
7057 Type 
DOG Sex 
FEMALE 
Breed SHEPHERD X Color WHITE 
Cage # ISO14 Age 1-4 yrs Release Date 09/22/2009 
OTHERS Admitted Date 09/17/2009 
Area Pickup: 
GARLAND AVE, GASTONIA 
Remarks: 








[/img] 

http://www.co.gaston.nc.us go to Animal Control

ALL GSDs are in OTHERS, meaning not on the adoption floor and their Release Date is the PTS DATE, done that morning before shelter opens.


----------



## cailin77 (Aug 24, 2009)

Why don't they put gsds on the adoption floor? That's awful!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Larger Picture
http://egov2.co.gaston.nc.us/AnimalWebPub/henlarge.aspx?2009,7057,O,D,A,A,2


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

They consider GSDs a dangerous breed


----------



## cailin77 (Aug 24, 2009)

That is just so sad and unfair.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&
PROCEDURE FOR PUTTING ANIMALS ON HOLD ! 
LISA BENTON WILL SEND A REPLY EMAIL TO THE SENDER OF THE EMAIL CONFIRMING RECEIPT

WRITE "DO NOT EUTHANIZE TAG # _____" IN THE SUBJECT LINE WHEN AN ANIMAL IS SCHEDULED TO GO DOWN THE NEXT MORNING. 
SEND THE ABOVE EMAIL TO ALL THE CONTACT PEOPLE, ESP. LISA BENTON @ AC FOR SAVING & RESCUING THE PETS (SEE EMAIL ADDYS & PHONE ##) 
IF YOU HAVE NOT GOTTEN A CONFIRMATION FROM LISA BENTON BY 8:05 AM, CALL RHONDA BLAKE & KATHY COLE WITH TAG NUMBERS ASAP !!! ALSO CONTACT LEAH & JACKIE IMMEDIATELY ! 
FOR ANY ADDITIONAL QUESTIONS ON PROCEDURES, CONTACT 
RHONDA BLAKE OR KATHY COLE IMMEDIATELY. CONTACT INFORMATION BELOW.

THERE ARE EXCEPTIONS TO EVERYTHING. NOTHING IS GUARANTEED OR WRITTEN IN STONE. PLEASE BE AWARE OF THIS.
http://www.co.gaston.nc.us/AnimalControl/PetAdoption.htm
10 day hold period for Adoptables and if you are interested in an animal, the contact information is below. 
10 days from the date an adoptable pet comes in the pet can be taken by a 501C-3 rescue group for no adoption fee; the pet will have to be vetted at the rescue's expense.

PRIMARY CONTACT: Rhonda Blake @ [email protected] or 704-914-5229 and Kathy Cole at 704-914-5409 or [email protected] & [email protected] and Lisa Benton @ the Gastonia Animal Shelter (704) 922-8677, and choose prompt # 4 
For transports, foster & pulling contact:
LEAH: 704-491-9878 [email protected] 
JACKIE: 980-521-0227 [email protected] 
Secondary contacts: 
Leah: [email protected] 
Rhonda: [email protected] 
Jackie: [email protected] 
Jessica: [email protected] 
Stephanie: [email protected]

*******************************

Ones that say "Others" in pink can only be pulled by any 501 C Rescue and if you are interested in those please contact:

******** "release" date for non-adopts is the date they are to be euthanized. that happens first thing in the morning and if you want to help a pet you must call before 4:00 the day BEFORE the "release" date. also see email instructions above. 

PRIMARY CONTACT: Rhonda Blake @ [email protected] or 704-914-5229 or Kathy Cole at 704-914-5409 or [email protected] & [email protected] and 
Lisa Benton @ the Gastonia Animal Shelter (704) 922-8677, and choose prompt # 4 
For transports, foster & pulling contact:
LEAH: 704-491-9878 [email protected] 
JACKIE: 980-521-0227 [email protected] 
PATTI: [email protected]
Secondary contacts: 
Leah: [email protected] 
Rhonda: [email protected] 
Jackie: [email protected] 
Jessica: [email protected] 
Stephanie: [email protected]

They will assist you in getting a hold placed on the animal that you are interested in adopting.
501-C3 Rescue Groups can pull from the non-adopts for a $15.00 "reclaim fee".
These Others only have between 24 and 72 hours to be rescued.
SPECIAL ATTENTION: 
Pets only have 24 hours for owner-surrenders and 72 hours for strays prior to euthanasia.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Dirty Dawg's boards for $5 per day 704-922-4374


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Poor little girl looks like she needs some groceries.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

I have had the pleasure of meeting a few of the GSDs that have been pulled from this place and they all turned out to be wonderful dogs. If the are a GSD then they are deemed not adoptable!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

PTS DATE now says 9/25


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Today is last day


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Bump
There are two white GSDs at this shelter, both to be killed tomorow


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Someone has rescue for these two possibly if fosters could be found. Also, here is more temp info from a recent email:

Lou Ann,

I also met with these 2 girls. The large one is a full blooded shep...solid white. She had been put into the male side and I told one of the shelter staff about it so they moved her.

She is an absolute sweetie. A little skiddish but once I started petting her she warmed up very quickly.

The other one is on the small side. 7121. She came right over to the fence, wagged her tail, and let me pet her.

7057 is a pure bred white shep...and she's BIG.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Is there a separate thread for 7121, the small girl? Is there a picture somewhere? Poor girls, prayers for them that they both get out.


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

URGENT: These two dogs are sweet but shy. We had them temp tested and both gals that met them said they would be great pets once in a secure environment. They have no rescue coming for them and they are set to be put down tomorrow. We have a sponsor that will pay for all their vaccinations! can get transport also 
Leah
[email protected] 



Year 
2009
Tag#

7057
Type 
DOG
Sex 
FEMALE

Breed 
SHEPHERD X
Color 
WHITE

Cage #
F12
Age 
1-4 yrs
Release Date
09/25/2009

OTHERS
Admitted Date
09/17/2009

Area Pickup: 

GARLAND AVE, GASTONIA

Remarks:









Year 
2009
Tag#
7121
Type 
DOG
Sex 
FEMALE

Breed 
SHEPHERD X
Color 
WHITE

Cage #
F14
Age 
1-2 yr
Release Date
09/25/2009

OTHERS
Admitted Date
09/21/2009

Area Pickup: 

RHYNE OAKLAND , LOWELL

Remarks:


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Please help this baby-anyone?


----------



## goldie544 (Aug 4, 2009)

I couldn't wait any longer so I just called the shelter and 7121 has been reclaimed.)

7057 has to be out of shelter by 4:00 p.m. today..A group put a hold on him BUT they have not heard from them so this little one needs help and fast!!!

Cathy


----------



## goldie544 (Aug 4, 2009)

sry ment female not male


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Hoping for a last minute angel!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14677772

This shelter is now on Petfinder


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Morning bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Up you go.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Time for a ride to page 1.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Does anyone know the status of this girl?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

bump


----------

